# Temporary Foreign Worker Work Permit Procedure



## r2v4 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Hi All,

After graduating next year I wish to come to Alberta to work in the Oil and Gas Industry as a Temporary Foreign Worker.

Although gaining a confirmation letter of employment then getting an Labour Market Opinion, isn’t this a long process especially if you are in the UK? Then waiting for the application to be processed is a long procedure too, will the employer be willing to wait that long to get me on board?

I would most appreciate advice on how best to go about the application process for the Temporary Foreign Worker work permit.

Also if for instance a work permit is granted for say two years then am I right in thinking that there is no need for any kind of temporary resident visa, or is there?

Many Thanks,

R*


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

r2v4 said:


> *Hi All,
> 
> After graduating next year I wish to come to Alberta to work in the Oil and Gas Industry as a Temporary Foreign Worker.
> 
> ...


There is no quick fix. You need to get a job offer from an employer willing to apply for a LMO. If you receive a TWP that's all you need to get into the country.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Federal Immigration Minister Jason Kenney announced Monday a one-year pilot project for Alberta, that will reduce the paperwork needed to hire skilled workers under the Temporary Foreign Workers Program.

Instead of waiting months to get to work, it will now take only 30 minutes, said Kenney

"They can immediately begin recruiting in visa exempt countries like the US, invite those folks to come up and as long as they make an application for their certification to get their ticket to work as a trades person they'll get a work permit at the airport," he said.

The province is short welders, heavy-duty mechanics, ironworkers, millwrights, carpenter and estimators.

So basically you need to find eligible employer in Alberta and they won't need to apply for LMO, you as a visa examed person will have to apply for the work permit at the airport and it will take 30 minutes. If you have a job offer you may be qualified to apply for permanent residency without delay.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Backgrounder — Canada-Alberta pilot project expanded to include more occupations

The Temporary Foreign Worker occupation-specific pilot project was established under the Agreement for Canada-Alberta Cooperation on Immigration and was launched on June 1, 2011, in Alberta. 

This pilot project allows certain Temporary Foreign Workers in specific skilled, in-demand occupations to be issued a work permit that allows them to move freely between employers, without first receiving authorization from Human Resources and Skills Development Canada.

Previously, only the steamfitter/pipefitter occupation was included in this pilot project. 

Effective July 16, 2012, the occupations in the pilot program are expanded to also include: 
•Welder 
•Heavy duty equipment mechanic
•Ironworker
•Millwright and industrial mechanic
•Carpenter, and
•Estimator.

Parameters of the Pilot Project

To ensure the protection of the Canadian labour market, Temporary Foreign Workers taking part in the occupation-specific pilot will be required to have an initial job offer from an Alberta employer or an employer acting on behalf of a recognized Group of Employers.

The job offer from the employer must indicate that the wages offered are consistent with the prevailing wage rate paid to Canadians in the same occupation in the region and that the working conditions for the occupation meet the current provincial labour market standards. 

Eligibility Requirements 

Uncertified Applicants 

An applicant who has an approval letter from Alberta Apprenticeship and Industry Training (AAIT) for an application in the Alberta Qualification Certification Program for one of the trades included in the pilot and an initial job offer for a position located in Alberta from an employer or a recognized Group of Employers, can apply between July 16, 2012, and July 31, 2013. If approved, they will be issued a one-year Work Permit that allows him or her to work in a specific occupation for one employer until the appropriate provincial certification is obtained.

Certified Applicants

An applicant who holds an Alberta Qualification Certificate or a trade certificate recognized in Alberta in one of the occupations included under the pilot and who is currently working for, or has a job offer from, an employer in Alberta, can apply between July 16, 2012, and July 31, 2013. If approved, they will be issued a two-year occupation specific/open Work Permit that enables easy mobility in that specific occupation between employers in Alberta.

Qualified Estimators

Applicants applying to work as estimators who are certified by the Canadian Institute of Quantity Surveyors or who have completed a three-year college program in civil or construction engineering technology, or have several years of experience as a qualified tradespersons in a construction trade such as plumbing, carpentry or electrical, can apply between July 16, 2012, and July 31, 2013. If approved, they will be issued a two-year occupation specific/open Work Permit that enables easy mobility in that specific occupation between employers in Alberta.

Qualified estimators are not required to apply to the Alberta Qualification Certificate Program, and therefore will not have an approval letter from AAIT. Employers hiring estimators under this pilot project must ensure the applicant has the qualifications to perform the job duties of the occupation.


-----------------

By the way, why won't you use Canadian holiday working visa, its an open work permit, and you can be here to find work. Did you explore that option?


----------



## r2v4 (Jul 19, 2012)

canadabliss said:


> Backgrounder — Canada-Alberta pilot project expanded to include more occupations
> 
> The Temporary Foreign Worker occupation-specific pilot project was established under the Agreement for Canada-Alberta Cooperation on Immigration and was launched on June 1, 2011, in Alberta.
> 
> ...



The Pilot scheme is good but none of the occupations listed above relate to me.
I am looking to go into Management in the Oil and Gas Industry. The Canadian Holiday does seem to be a great option for when it is open again although it is only 1 Year long and I do intend to work for longer than a year in Canada. Would you say that it would be difficult to get extensions on this type of Working Holiday Visa?


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

In my opinion, ones you are in here, and will find a job, it would be easier to get regular working visa. Lots of oil companies have the process already in place for LMO and you could process your work visa at the same time from within Canada (as visa exempt, you are eligible). 

Another option is apply for permanent residency under PNP ones you have an offer either way it would work out.

Acually to answer your question:


There are two 1 year periods when you can apply for the holiday visa. You cannot extend your work permit for a second year. In order to take part in the that initiative you will need to apply again, ensuring that you meet the new criteria. If you are accepted, you will have to leave Canada and re-enter with your new Letter of Introduction in order to be issued your new work permit.


----------



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

If you come out as a visitor, you can look for work while you are here. Then the company can start the process of your visa application. As long as the company follows the guidelines for applying for a visa it can come through quickly. If you are still in Canada at that point you can do a "flag pole" run to activate your work visa/LMO. You can come to Canada for 6 months as a visitor.


----------



## r2v4 (Jul 19, 2012)

canadabliss said:


> In my opinion, ones you are in here, and will find a job, it would be easier to get regular working visa. Lots of oil companies have the process already in place for LMO and you could process your work visa at the same time from within Canada (as visa exempt, you are eligible).
> 
> Another option is apply for permanent residency under PNP ones you have an offer either way it would work out.
> 
> ...


That is great information thanks! But for example once I have applied for for PR under PNP what will happen to my UK residency? Will this remain intact? Eventually I would like dual citizenship for UK and Canada.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Canada does support dual citizenship, not sure about UK...

Ones you apply to PNP and have an initial approvment, you will be issued working visa until process is completed and you have your residency.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

We went the PNP route and retained UK citizenship. We became Canadian citizens last year and retain our UK now.


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

*Instrumentation Technician*

Dear friends,
I got a job offer as an Instrument technician through temporary foreign worker visa through Alberta province. can any one guide my how long i can work with this visa?with in how many month i can get PR?can i bring my family with me?and school fees for my kids are cheep or costly?


----------

